# Manuales de caracteristicas de ferrites



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2007)

Esta es una recopilacion del CD de Ferroxcube, firma que fabrica partes en ferrite:
Toroides, Cuentas, Filtros, Transformadores, Transformadores SMD, Tansformadores planos, Etc

No contiene circuitos, pero da información para el diseño con estos componentes.



Estos son los temas incluidos en el archivo:


3C92 & 3C93 - The high saturation & high temperature low loss power ferrites.
3C95 - Ferroxcube's all temperature power ferrite.
3S5 The new medium frequency EMI ferrite for high bias current conditions.
14 Watt DC-DC converter using IICs.
25 Watt DC-DC Converter using Planar technology.
Bobbins & Accessories.
Cable Shielding.
Class D audio amplificadorfier with Ferroxcube gapped toroid output filter.
Data Handbook Soft Ferrites and Accessories.
Design of CCFL backlight inverters with frame & bar cores.
Design of Planar Power Transformers.
Ferrite absorber tiles.
Ferrite for Science and Industry.
Ferroxfoil flexible sheet EMI absorber.
Gapped ferrite toroids for power inductors.
Gapped SMD beads for power inductors.
Gluing of ferrite cores.
IIC Integrated Inductive Components.
Introducing the new power ferrite 3C94.
Large impeder cores for inductive pipe welding.
Mini drum cores for power inductors.
Multilayer Suppressors and Inductors.
New ER cores for planar converters.
New metal alloy powder grades in toroids.
Philips' Integrated Inductive Components are ready to come on board.
Product Selection Guide.
Power ferrite measuring setup EMMA 2.1.
SMD beads and chokes.
SMD Coil Formers and Cores.pdf
SMD wideband choke with extra metallization.
Square Loop Ferrite Toroids for Magnetic Amplifiers.
The Use of Soft Ferrite for Interference Suppression.


*Link´s actualizados al 13/12/2014*


----------



## ciri (Dic 27, 2007)

no lo pude descargar, solo me daba la opción de upload...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2007)

Cuando se te habra la pagina busca en la parte inferior la opcion* Free*, con esta se habre otra pantalla con un contador descendente, cuando llega a 0 te aparece una clave que tienes que colocar en un rectangulo, das OK y aparece la descarga.

Acabo de probarlo y funciona OK


----------



## japomcyk (Jul 25, 2009)

¡Saludos! Soy nuevo en el foro.
Estoy buscando un manual de características magnéticas de núcleos de ferrita para toroides; quiero construir un desulfatador de baterías y esta guía me facilitará mucho el cálculo de las espiras, muchísimas gracias Fogonazo por el aporte y gracias al foro en general.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Feb 14, 2010)

Gran aporte, Fogonazo. Lo acabo de bajar y el material está muy bueno. (aunque en ingles, lamentablemente....).


----------



## troyanoivan (Feb 14, 2010)

Gracias colega eso estaba buscando un saludo


----------



## ricardodeni (Feb 28, 2010)

no se por que no vi antes este aporte, muy bueno fogonazo , gracias.

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2014)

*Herramienta de Diseño de Software Ferroxcube*


Herramienta de diseño de software (SFDT 2010) ayuda a los ingenieros en el diseño y en la optimización de sus desarrollos con componentes magnéticos.

Dirigido a aplicaciones específicas, cada paquete de software ofrece una rutina de selección central y contiene ayuda en línea para guiar los ingenieros de diseño a través del proceso de selección y optimización.

Referencias Adicionales son incluidas para ayudar aun con los diseños más complicados.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2014)

*Unas guías de selección y comentarios sobre materiales de alta gama*

High temperature Common Mode EMI suppression
Raising the bar in high permeability materials
Cost effective EMI suppression
Improve performance at low temperature
Extreme ferrites for extreme conditions
Best in class power conversion material


----------

